# IMSS pension.



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Could anyone tell me if a pension from IMSS is automatically taxed before being deposited in bank?Thank you in advance for any help.
l ..


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Imss*



Justina said:


> Could anyone tell me if a pension from IMSS is automatically taxed before being deposited in bank?Thank you in advance for any help.
> l ..


Heading should be IMSS and not miss. Sorry about that.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Justina said:


> Heading should be IMSS and not miss. Sorry about that.


Just fixed the name of the thread title for you.


----------

